# [VideoReport] - Trilhados - The Descent From Hell



## Bentania (Aug 3, 2006)

This descent is a lot worst than it looks. You can tell by the climbing my mate does in the beggining of the film. 5 attemps. However, after the first time was broken, many more followed to confirm it was definitely conquered!!!!!


----------



## p.almeida (Jul 16, 2011)

lol that was no so dificult, try descent Monte Facho at Barcelos and you wil see what is dificult there a trail there that is terrifiyng


----------

